# Help me with id of this Paphiopedilum



## Nora (Aug 3, 2020)

Hi ! could you please help me with the id of this Paphiopedilum? I´m not sure about P.Nitens or P.insigne. Anybody knows how to differentiat them?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 8, 2020)

i dont think its pure insigne.


----------



## Nora (Aug 9, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> i dont think its pure insigne.


Thank you very much !

Rgds from Argentina.
Nora


----------



## Guldal (Aug 10, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> i dont think its pure insigne.


Why?


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Aug 18, 2020)

I have a plant like that, sold as insigne,


----------



## GuRu (Aug 18, 2020)

I think there are arguments for both P. insigne as well as P. Nitens (P. insigne x P. villosum). Without a tag of the breeder or a DNA analysis you will never find out its true identity. Be lucky with this well grown plant and its beautiful flowers even if you have to write on the tag P. NOID


----------



## NYEric (Aug 18, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## Nora (Aug 18, 2020)

Thank you for your answers !!


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 25, 2020)

I just think its a bit more like Nitens, But it could be insigne.....


----------



## Nora (Aug 25, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> I just think its a bit more like Nitens, But it could be insigne.....


Thank you !


----------

